# identification please



## Tetras (Nov 2, 2009)

hey everyone.
if you can see the gecko in this picture can you identify it?
ive seen heaps of them around the place, not sure if they are anything special or just a normal gecko 
thanks


----------



## andyscott (Nov 2, 2009)

Photo isnt great but id say Christinus marmoratus (Marbled Gecko)
Very common around the Murray.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks a marbled gecko
as far as i know the only geckos in ur area is MG and Eastern Stone Gecko (Diplodactus vittatus) and the gecko in ur pic is not ESG
It can b hard to identify MG as its appearance can be variable in different populations


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 2, 2009)

looks like a variegated dtella (gehyra variegata) or dubia? definately not a marbled gecko.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 2, 2009)

It does look like a _Gehyra variegata, _im guessing you live at Mildura VIC and _Gehyra variegata_ dont reach that far into Vic, soo that leaves me to think that it is a Marbled Gecko _Christinus marmoratus._
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 2, 2009)

Holocaust Gecko :lol:


----------



## eipper (Nov 2, 2009)

Acrochordus,

I have found G. variegata in Hattah NP (50kms South of Mildura)

That is not Christinus marmorata.

Def Gehyra variegata

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 2, 2009)

eipper said:


> Acrochordus,
> 
> I have found G. variegata in Hattah NP (50kms South of Mildura)
> 
> ...


Awsome just going of the field guide which is not always right. I was pritty sure it was a Gehyra variegata but location made me change my mind.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 2, 2009)

Tetras
If you see the Gecko again (which i doubt) try to see if it has claws on all its toes as variegated dtella's don't have a claw on their inside toe and marbled geckos do
It is very hard to tell from this photo for sure but that i know that dtellas thanks eipper) occur that far south that could be possibly be the one


----------

